# LO - Fahrtechnik - Hilfe & Tipps



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

da die Zeit nicht immer für ne lange Tour durch den "Wald" reicht, habe ich angefangen ein bißchen "Fahrtechniktraining" zu machen. Hin und wieder eine Stunde mit dem Rad irgendwo hin und bissle was üben. Da ich allein unterwegs bin, gibts leider kein Feedback von "außen" darüber, warum das alles noch nicht so klappt, wie es soll 

Daher habe ich mir überlegt, hier vielleicht etwas Hilfe zu finden. Von Mädels für Mädels, weil ich manchmal den Eindruck habe, die Herren verstehe meine Probleme und ich ihre Lösungsvorschläge nicht 

Also, dann leg ich gleich mal los.

1) Der Wheelie: 1-2 m gehen schon, aber dann zieht es mich vorn immer runter. Die Strasse geht an der Stelle leicht bergauf. 


Sind die Arme noch zu gebeugt? Sattel eher höher oder niedriger? Gang eventuell größer wählen?


2) Der Manual: ist bei mir eher ein Lenker hoch und runter. Ich vermute mir fehlt der Mut stärker zu ziehen. Einmal hatte ich den Punkt erreicht, dass ich das Gefühl hatte es zieht weder nach vorn noch falle ich nach hinten, aber das hat mich so erschreckt, dass ich doch wieder nach vorn geplumpst bin 
Gleiche Stelle wie beim Wheelie - heißt die Strasse ist hier leicht abfallend.


Einfach mehr Mut und noch mehr üben, oder was muss ich noch ändern, damit es besser klappt?

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Mai 2016)

Finde ich klasse, so einen Fred (Tipps gibt es von mir aber nicht, da gibt es beruferenere Ladies). 

Allerdings hat mich dein Thread auf den Gedanken gebracht, ob Fahrtechniktraining nicht auch etwas für unser LO-Treffen sein könnte. Was meint ihr? Details könnten wir ggf im dortigen Faden diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Mai 2016)

Mein Wheelie ist momentan auch "in Arbeit" - immer öfter schaut's schon aus wie bei dir.
Was mir auffällt: Du pedalierst sehr schnell, als ob du nen sehr leichten Gang drin hast. Das bringt natürlich auch "Unruhe" (und das Gefühl von Instabilität)rein - vielleicht hilft's ja, mal nen Gang oder zwei höher zu schalten?
Und ich würd sagen: noch ein bisschen weieer nach hinten lehnen.


----------



## Drahteseli (30. Mai 2016)

Also Fahrtechnik übe ich eigendlich auch nur wenn die bessere Hälfte am WE Energie über hat und mich mit zum Parkplatz schleift
Zum Glück sind wir in letzter Zeit viele intensive Touren gefahren

Fahrtechnisch sieht es bei mir sicher nicht so gut aus, aber ich hatte vor ca 4 Wochen meinen "Wheeliedurchbruch"
Das bedeutet ca 1-2m auf dem Hinterrad fahren und tatsächlich den Kipppunkt spüren.
Zur Arm/Bein/Sattel-Stellung kann ich nicht wirklich was beisteuern.

Aber ein sehr guter Tipp von meinem Besten ging in Richtung pedalieren.
Ich war eigendlich auch so ein versuchter Dauertreter beim Wheelie, bis ich den Hinweis bekommen habe, nur reinzutreten wenn das Vorderrad absacken möchte.

Also immer wenn du merkst, es geht runter, einmal kräfig treten und das Bike kommt wieder hoch.
Bei mir hats wirklich geklappt
Mein weitester Wheelie ging aber trotzdem bisher nur ca 3 m

Vom Gefühl her würde ich beim Manual sagen, du musst noch etwas runter, hinter.
Ein Fahrtechnikcoach meinte mal zu mir, erst etwas runter gehen und dann impulsiv nach hinten mit gestreckten Armen und Beinen.
Mein Manual ist aber gefühlt nur in 2 von 100 versuchen halbwegs erkennbar


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Mai 2016)

Sehr schöner Fred  und klasse gefahren!
Auf welcher Höhe fährst Du den Sattel beim Wheelie und beim Manual?
Das konnte ich nicht so richtig erkennen, beim Wheelie sieht es aus als ob er ganz oben wäre und beim Manual auf halber Höhe?
Vielleicht mit etwas tieferer Sattelposition ausprobieren?


----------



## Aninaj (31. Mai 2016)

Hui, so viele coole Antworten  Da muss es beim nächsten Versuch ja klappen 

@WarriorPrincess - ich denke ich werde wirklich mal einen höheren Gang probieren, hab einen sehr kleinen drin, hat mir mal jemand so gesagt...

@Votec Tox - beim Wheelie ist der Sattel von den 125mm etwa 50 abgesenkt. Hab's auch mal mit tiefer probiert, hatte sich aber nicht viel besser angefühlt, kann ich aber nochmal testen
 - beim Manual ist er die ganzen 125 abgesenkt. Denke viel weiter macht jetzt auch nicht viel Sinn.

@Drahteseli - Hintern weiter runter - versuche ich mal umzusetzen.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

Der letzte Versuch sah tatsächlich schon besser aus. 2x im Wheelie war ich da, wo es hin gehen soll, aber immer so erschrocken, dass ich eher geiert als gefahren bin  (größerer Gang hilft und den Sattel noch einen ticken - gesamt etwa 10 cm - weiter runter) Beim Manual war's ähnlich. Geholfen hat hier: Popo nach unten.

Eine andere Frage kam heute beim schlammrutschigen Trailballern auf. Ich rutsche mit meinem rechten Fuß (hinteres Pedal) beim runterfahren immer langsam vom Pedal. Sowohl seitlich nach außen, als auch nach vorn, so dass ich irgendwann fast nur noch mit der Ferse seitlich außen auf dem Pedal stehe. Links (vorn) dagegen ist alles tip top, daher denke ich, dass Schuh und Pedal per se zusammen passen. Hauptsächlich passiert das bei ruppeligen Passagen und gerade da fühlt sich das natürlich sehr ungut an 
Ich weiß, dass man den Fuß auf dem Pedal mit der Ferse nach unten drücken soll und ich bilde mir ein das auch zu tun, scheinbar aber nicht gut genug, vielleicht weils der hintere Fuß ist? Oder gibt es noch andere Tipps, wie ich das runtergerutsche verhindern kann?


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juni 2016)

Ich steh gerade auf meiner Leitung 
Auf dem hinteren Pedal die Ferse unten? Wie steil geht es denn bergab? Oder meinst Du, Du verspannst Dich im Rad indem Du die Ferse des hinteren Fußes gegen das Pedal nach unten drückst?
Ich habe mal gerade Bilder von steilen Abfahrten durchgeschaut und das hintere Pedal ist eigentlich maximal waagrecht oder meist die Ferse etwas höher als der Fußballen.
Hier war es wirklich sehr, sehr rutschig und einigermaßen steil, Ferse etwas höher und ich verspanne mich im Rad, indem ich mit dem Mittelfuß oder sogar mit dem Ballen gegen das Pedal drücke, glaube ich zumindest, das geht ja alles irgendwie automatisch.
Ich kenne den Ausdruck von den "hängenden Fersen auch" nur wie soll das beim hinteren Pedal gehen wenn man gleichzeitig Druck aufs VR ausüben möchte.





Allerdings ging da kein "Ballern"...

Beim Hardtail und wie Du schreibst beim "ballern"  muß ich mehr Kraft fürs Verpannen aufwenden bzw. aktiver fahren (pumpen usw.) damit es nicht so poltert und ich daraus folgend die Traktion verliere, sei es vom Reifen zum Untergrund oder vom Fuß aufs Pedal.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2016)

Neee, du stehst ned auf der Leitung  Genau das meine ich. Ich denke auch, dass es anatomisch gar nicht geht, beim hinteren Fuß die Ferse "hängen" zu lassen. Aber irgendwas paßt nicht, weil mein Fuß eben ständig runter rutscht. Ich hab das Problem nicht so sehr in Situationen wie auf deinem Bild, sondern mehr, wenn es "rumpelt". Also viel Wurzeln, Absätze, wo es eben poltert. Und egal wie sehr ich versuche mich zu "verspannen" im Rad, der Fuß rutscht. 

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach die Schuh/Pedal Kombi. Leider finde ich keinen ausgwiesenen Bikeschuh der mir paßt, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema  Also vermute ich mal, dass meine Fußtechnik per se nicht ganz falsch ist, der Schuh aber einfach nicht genug Grip auf dem Pedal aufbauen kann...


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Du redest vom Hardtail-Fahren, richtig?
Dann versuch einfach mal, dich nicht zu verspannen . Wahrscheinlich rutschst du ab, weil es dich immer wieder ein bisschen von den Pedalen abhebt. Das passiert, wenn man zu "verspannt " auf dem Bock steht.
Wenn's um Geballer mit dem Hardtail geht wird's irgendwann schwierig, mit den Knien abzufedern. Zumindest bei mir kommt die Muskulatur da scheinbar nimmer hinterher. Was dann noch geht ist Abfedern aus den Fußgelenken. Die "federn" aber nur, wenn man sehr locker steht und nicht irgendwie versucht, sich "in den Pedalen zu verspannen" oder irgendwas in der Art.
Das mit der hängenden Ferse funktioniert nur am Fully und nur wenn's nicht steil ist.
Wenn's am HT hinten zu sehr trampelt, mehr Gewicht auf die Federgabel und Heck leicht machen (was wie oben schon von Votec Tox bemerkt mit hängender Ferse sicher nicht funktioniert), evtl sogar die Füße auf dem Pedalen ein wenig weiter nach vorne setzen (gibt mehr "Federweg" aus den Fußgelenken) und locker stehen. Dann rutscht auch garantiert nix.
"Heavy feet, light hands" ist eine tolle Sache, aber funktioniert nicht ausnahmslos immer und überall am besten. Immer schön flexibel bleiben... auch mit der Fahrtechnik 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Beim Hardtail und wie Du schreibst beim "ballern"  muß ich mehr Kraft fürs Verpannen aufwenden



Das hätte ich früher auch gesagt. Gefolgt von "Hardtail fahren ist eben anstrengend". 
Mittlerweile bin ich aber genug Hardtail-Fahrer, dass ich das so nicht mehr unterschreiben würde. Wie oben schon geschrieben, würde ich lieber empfehlen, locker zu bleiben. Sich mit Kraft verspannen kann man tun. Richtig schnell wird man auf dem Hardtail aber erst, wenn man das bleiben lässt und statt dessen einfach mehr übers Vorderrad fährt und das Heck leicht und flexibel über die Unebenheiten gleiten lässt. Dann ist es auf einmal auch nicht mehr so anstrengend, und zudem weniger Felgen/Reifen-Mordend 

Deinen Nachsatz mit dem "Aktiv fahren" würde ich aber nach wie vor unterschreiben!


----------



## Aninaj (7. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Du redest vom Hardtail-Fahren, richtig?


Och menno, also keine neuen Schuhe, sondern einfach mal locker machen 



scylla schrieb:


> evtl sogar die Füße auf dem Pedalen ein wenig weiter nach vorne setzen (gibt mehr "Federweg" aus den Fußgelenken) und locker stehen. Dann rutscht auch garantiert nix.



Meinst du damit den Fuß mehr mit dem Vorfuß auf das Pedal setzen? Das hab ich auch gemacht, nachdem ich immer "nach vorn" vom Pedal gerutscht bin, aber das hat nix gebracht, wohl weil mir die Lockerheit gefehlt hat. Aber dann probier ich das nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Meinst du damit den Fuß mehr mit dem Vorfuß auf das Pedal setzen? Das hab ich auch gemacht, nachdem ich immer "nach vorn" vom Pedal gerutscht bin, aber das hat nix gebracht, wohl weil mir die Lockerheit gefehlt hat. Aber dann probier ich das nochmal.



Ja, so meine ich das. Normalerweise stehe ich sehr mittig (Mittelfuß) auf dem Pedal.
Wenn ich weiß, dass es gleich arg rumpelig/schnell wird, setzte ich manchmal absichtlich den Fuß mehr über dem Ballen auf das Pedal, damit ich mehr "Federweg" aus den Sprunggelenken generieren kann.

Das funktioniert auch garantiert nicht beim ersten Mal, ein Hardtail schnell zu fahren braucht einiges an Übung. Schließlich muss da alles intuitiv ablaufen, Nachdenken oder Dinge bewusst machen kann man bei hoher Geschwindigkeit eh nicht mehr. Das Kleinhirn und die Reflexe wollen trainiert werden, und das braucht ein wenig Zeit. Außerdem ist das sehr Tagesformabhängig. Wenn ich mies drauf bin gibt's sofort neue Dellen in die Hinterrad-Felge, weil ich zu steif stehe und das Hinterrad überall rein dengelt.
Versuch am besten einfach gar nicht weiter darüber nachzudenken (wer grübelt, verkrampft) und einfach das Gefühl zu generieren, dass dein Rad von dir entkoppelt ist und tun kann was es will.


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Juni 2016)

@scylla: Gut erklärt  Und das mit der Fußposition und dem Fahren übers VR gefällt mir sehr gut, Du kannst das echt gut in Worte fassen.
Ich frage mich auch immer warum bei der gelehrten neutralen Position meine Lenkergriffe abgegriffen werden 
Späßle... aber ich finde es extrem vom Bike und dessen Geo (Lenkwinkel und Höhe vorn) abhängig wie weit ich nach vorn gehe.
Verspannen ist wohl ein wenig optimales Wort und mit dem man gleich Verkrampfen verbindet.
Vielleicht sollte man es "elastische Körperspannung" nennen 
Ich finde schon, daß man auch beim lockeren Fahren Körperspannung braucht, man braucht z. B. die Bauchmuskeln usw. auch wenn man im ersten Moment garnicht an solche Muskelgruppen denkt. Wie beim Skifahren, da fühle ich mich immer ganz locker und bin trotzdem abends völlig platt 
Zumindest mir geht es auf Hardtail so, daß ich dem Heck mithelfen muß, also aktiv entlaste, belaste usw. damit es nicht rumpoltert. Und ich finde schnelles Hardtailfahren schon anstrengend aber das hat wohl was mit meinem Alter zu tun!


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juni 2016)

Heute endlich wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht und da hab ich das gleich mal probiert. Dummerweise ist mir erst mittendrin aufgefallen, dass ich nen anderen Schuh anhatte. Also entweder habe ich es diesmal besser hinbekommen, da ich wie @scylla geschrieben hat, den Fuß weniger "verspannt" auf's Pedal gesetzt hab, sondern eher versucht hab locker im Fußgelenk zu stehen (um da flexibel zu sein), oder der Schuh ist besser  Werde das also nochmal mit den anderen Schuhen testen  Zumindest bin ich ned rumgerutscht obwohl's gut rumpelig war und das ist gut


----------



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

darf ich mich mal anhängen? Mir wurde nun verschiedenes gesagt. 

Eine Variante: in Kurven Füsse parallel, der äussere Fuss ist immer vorne damit innen Platz bleibt für das einschlagen, Gewicht gleich auf beiden Füssen. Heisst, dauernd Fussstellung wechseln, was je nach Stecke total unruhig ist. 

Zweite Variante: der Schokoladenfuss bleibt vorne, immer. 

Dritte Variante: der äussere Fuss ist unten, das Bike schräggelegt, der Fahrer zentral über dem Bike, so entsteht mehr Druck auf der Radinnenseite und die Traktion steigt, ausserdem bleibt man innen nicht hängen mit dem Fuss. 

Und dann noch: aussen etwas weiter unten als innen, mehr Druck versus gleicher Druck beidseitig. 

Wuaaaaah! Was jetzt? Wie macht ihr es wann? Und warum?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Juni 2016)

Also, zu Variante 1 und 2 denke ich, dass vermutlich Variante 1 das Optimum für "Beidfüßer" ist, Variante 2 einfach nur bedeutet, dass die Pedale immer waagerecht sind. Ich fühl mich total unwohl, wenn ich den rechten Fuß vorne hab, selbst wenn es nur ne "Trockenübung" aufm Feldweg = absoult harmlose und kontrollierbare Situation ist. Auf'm Trail möcht ich's mir garn icht vorstellen.

Variante 3 hingegen ist eine, mit der man mehr Druck auf das äußere Pedal bringt, den Schwerpunkt also verlagert und m.M.n. nur einsetzt, wenn man das Bike sehr stark neigt, ohne nen Anlieger oder gar ne Wall zu haben, die den Fliehkräften entgegenwirkt.
Meine Interpretation, wann ich welche Variante (also bei mir stehen nur 2 und 3 zur Auswahl  ) einsetzen würde.


----------



## frechehex (26. Juni 2016)

Ich bin a noch Hardtail Fahrerin
Leider sitz i a viel zu verkrampft auf dem Bike. Euer sogenanntes 'ballern' geht bei mir net. Das Bike wird irgendwann so unruhig, das i des nimmer halten kann. I fahr aber a 26" Reifen. Das A und O is, locker bleiben und den Kopf ausschalten. Bei mir fährt die Angst leider mit wegen nem gesundheitl. Problem am Schienbein. Schau grad no nach Schienbeinschonern. Und dann glaub i das es besser geht und mit meinem neuen Bike dann mehr Spaß hab und lockerer fahr.

I trainier die Fahrtechnik nicht auf'm Asphalt, sondern auf ner Wiese od Waldweg. Den Tipp bekam i von ner Trainerin. Tut dann net so weh beim Sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2016)

Über den Sommer habe ich zugegener Maßen nicht so viel geübt, da bin ich mehr gefahren - das ist ja auch irgendwie üben 

Aber jetzt gibt es abends wieder weniger "helle" Zeit, die ich daher - hoffentlich - mehr zum TechnikTraining nutzen kann. Heute mal Bunny Hop. Darf ich das so bezeichnen? Grad der letzte Versuch in Zeitlupe schaut fast eher wie nen Schweinsgehopse aus  Wobei der davor eigentlich glaube gut ausschaut.

Um jetzt noch höher zu kommen, muss ich wahrscheinlich mehr Schwung (aus den Beinen) holen. Sonst noch Tipps / Hinweise?


----------



## Lalyle (14. Oktober 2016)

Du springst zwar nicht mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig, aber du nimmst das Rad mit nach oben mittels ebensolcher Bewegung. Versuch erst das Vorderrad nach oben zu bringen, indem du nach hinten (!) gehst mit dem Körper. Sattel runter, dann gerade nach hinten. Du versuchst nicht das Bike zu heben, sondern hinten so zu belasten, dass das Vorderrad steigen kann. Wenn der Teil alleine klappt, zweite Bewegung nach vorne oben anhängen, Hüfte zum Lenker. Am besten erst auch isoliert üben.

Einige Tutorials sagen, die erste Bewegung geht nach Hoch/Hinten. Andere erst nur nach hinten, quasi tiefbleiben und erst beim nach vorne gehen hoch. Mir liegt zweitens besser. Probier mal!


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke ich weiß, was du meinst. Ich hab mir zwischenzeitlich auch andere Videos angeschaut und dort gesehen, dass das Vorderrad erst deutlich steigt, bevor irgendwas anderes passiert. 

Also so Richtung Manual (Gewicht nach hinten) und dann nach oben. Werde ich mal probieren.


----------

